# Turkey gun question.



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Ive decided on a 12ga over a 16ga for my son and I, thanks to the replies I got on an earlier post in General hunting.

I'm still in the market for a new shotgun and hope to make small game/turkey hunting my next bad habit. Ive had my mind made up for the past few months that the Remington 870 w/ 26 bbl. in 12ga. (magnum/3, price - $239-$269) would be the one. I spent a little time surfing the offerings at Gunbroker.com and found that I can get the Benelli Nova Pump for about a hundred dollars more and still be below the self imposed price cap. The Benelli will fire up to a 3.5, has the 26 barrel and is a lighter gun. It also has an optional recoil reduction system (might make shooting a little less punishing for a 14 year old) and is available in real tree camo. I didnt realize I could get into a Benelli so cheap so I never bothered looking at em other than drooling on a couple SBEs.

What Im looking for is an opinion on the Nova to help me decide. Id like to pick up one or the other in January. If anyone has any others that I should be looking at please let me know. Id like to stay below $400 out-the-door.
I know the 870 has as many aftermarket add on's as anyone would ever need. Thats probably why I keep falling back on the 870. 

Which would you buy? Which do you own? 

Rupe


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Check and see if you can get turkey choke tubes for the Benelli. Other than that, I have shot quite a few 3" turkey loads to sight my scope in for turkeys. OUCH!! I couldn't even fathom a 3.5" ultra magnum. See if you know someone that'll let you shoot some shells through theirs and see if that's what you want first. I know I'd develope a severe case of target panic.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't like the abuse of turkey loads shot thru those tight chokes either. I don't use a scope. I have found that my 835 Mossberg shoots light loads with about the same as it shoots the heavy loads with out the cost or punishment. I use light loads for practice and save my body and don't have to worry about flinching for the heavy recoil.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Rupestris, 

I have a Rem 870 26" light contour and like it alot for small game. Also, I killed a deer with it last year with a smoothbore barrel, improved cylinder choke and rifled slug. 

I plan to turkey hunt with this gun in the spring. My feeling is the 3" turkey loads with 2oz. of lead are adequate for turkey hunting. 

Maybe if you are goose hunting you might want the 3.5". I think that sometimes I wish I had the 3.5" but I think if you know how your gun patterns at various yardages you should be OK. I hope to pattern my gun this spring.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I won a moss. 835 at a DU dinner about 5 yrs ago and love this gun. I have used it for turkey, ducks, goose, rabbit,sporting clays...
Best part is if I had to purchase this gun is not a lot of $$ and not a big deal if gets beat up in the duck boat ect.,I have the camo one. Can shoot light skeet loads or fulll load 3 1/2 (ouch) for goose.
Have not done this but can make a nice deer gun with a barrel switch and is tapped for a scope. Choke tubes are avail for all uses.
Another note is that when I got the gun I took it out and shot it 2 times. Worked the action and had a hand full of action parts. I was thinking nice gun!!!!Called mossburg and sent back for repair. Turn around time was 11 days plus they sent 2 extra choke tubes (full,mod for my problems). 
They sent me a new gun with same ser. # and said destroyed the one I sent in.
My 2cents


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have to agree with Malainse about the 835 Mossberg. I believe that for the money it can't be beat. I am hard on my guns in the field an have never had any real problem with it. If I ever buy another gun for duck hunting I will keep my 835 for turkey hunting. I don't think that I could find another gun that will shoot the patterns that my gun does. I use the factory ulti-full turkey choke and it is amazing what it does. Some times I worry that it shoots too tight of pattern.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

In addition to the Mossberg 835, Remington 870, and Bennelli Nova, don't overlook the Browning BPS. This gun has a couple of features that make it particularly desirable for a left handed shooter: the saftey is on the tang and it has bottom ejection. It is (was) available in 3" and 3 1/2" models, and comes with a choke tube system like the other guns mentioned. Personally, I don't like 'em; I think they feel like I'm swinging a fence post, but that is just my personal opinon......others swear by 'em.

As for the 3 1/2 inch shell, IMHO it is overrated. If you feel the need for a 12 gauge 3 1/2" hull because you specialize in turkey or goose hunting, you would probably be better off with a 10 gauge. The 3 1/2" hull was designed for the inadequacies of steel shot for waterfowlers, but it has since been found that faster steel, not more pellets, is the key to killing with steel shot. Yes, you will get more pellets with a 3 1/2" shell than a 3", but when you are talking bigger shot, such as BBB, how many pellets are you talking? 2 or 3? In addition, the 3 1/2 inch hull gives you a longer shot string, so a lot of those pellets are wasted on flying game. On stationary targets, such as turkeys, this is not so much of a problem, but with the proper choke/load combination, you can get very dense patterns using the "plain, old, ordinary" 3 inch hull.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a Moss 835 and love it. The ported barrel is standard and helps reduce the recoil a little. How much extra is the optional Benelli recoil reduction?

As for the 3 1/2 in loads. Well the turkey loads kick like he11, but I only notice it when patterning the gun. Trust me on this, but when I pull the trigger on a turkey, with the adrenalin going, I don't even notice the kick. All I use for waterfowl is 3 1/2 in shells. Look at a box of both 3 and 3 1/2 in BBB or T and they should list the pellet count. My guess is the 3 1/2 will give you about 15 % more pellets.

Also have a rifled cantilever barrel with a scope for it. Since the scope mounts right on the barrel it is easy to go from waterfowl to deer.

Its a great "do everything" gun.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

First, thanks for all the help. 
Brian S, I looked into it and the Recoil reduction parts are more than $50. That put me over the $400 mark right there. I just picked up the latest copy of On-Target at Dicks Sporting Goods and in there is a writeup on the 835 combo. Very nice but the combo lists for over $500. I'll have to check prices one without the cantilever bbl.
As for the 3 ½, Im not exactly anxious to start using them. To be honest, I dont want to. The fact that the Benelli would fire a 3.5 was just a feature that I thought some would find a selling point.
I dont specialize in any type of hunting as Ive never hunted before. A friend of mine has been introducing me to it gradually and I think Ive been bitten. For the last two years Ive been simply gathering info and learning as much as I can before I go out and make a boatload of mistakes. My son and I have both taken the hunter safety course earlier this year (I was born after 62 so I had to take it.) and have been trying to shoot at Island Lake whenever possible. I should have gone deer hunting this year for the first time but didnt begin my planing earlier. 
Anyway, Ive taken all the recommendations here and decided that because Im on a budget and will probably not be buying another SG for a few years Ill be going with the 870. There is an endless list of add-ons, after-market parts and replacement barrels that can be picked up later and make the gun a lot more versatile. For what I'm willing to spend now I can get a 870 Combo or a scope and mount and still be under 4 beans.
Anyone have an opinion on the Simmons Pro Diamond? I found one on-line for $79 - a 2X32.

Thanks again,
Rupe


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

2X32, so that is a fixed 2 power with a 32 mm objective lens?

Your 870 (nice choice, hard to go wrong with a Rem) should shoot slugs well out to 100 yards. I would recomend a variable power scope, 2 to 7 power, 1 to 4. Much more versatile.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Brian S, You ask as if thats an odd size/power. Is it? I've only dealt with rifle scopes 'til now.

Heres a link to the simmons page.

Simmons Optics Price List 

Scroll downto the Pro Diamond section. Model 7789D is a 2X32 fixed. They also offer a 1.5-5X32 but no MSRP yet.

Rupe


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Rupe, nothing odd about it, I just wanted to make sure I understood what you were looking at.

I don't own any Simmons products so I can't comment on that. However, the scopes I have on my shotgun and rifle are variable power and I was just recommending you look at variable powers.

I have a 1.5 - 4 power redfield on my rifle. It was fine for the shots I was taking which were 30 yards on average. I usually left it on 2.5. Now that we can rifle hunt from trees, my average shot for the last couple years has been 80 or 90 yards. I 'm looking at upgrading that scope to a 3 - 9 power. If the DNR ever passes some nutty 3 point min rule I'll need the extra power to count points  . My shot gun scope is 1-4 power I think.

Any way, I just wanted to make sure I understood you and make a comment on variable power scopes. If a fixed power is what you want, then a 2 x 32 would be a good choice.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

We mounted a Simmons Pro-Diamond 2X scope on my wife's 20 ga. deer shotgun. We had two problems with the scope, insufficient magnification for shots much past 50 yards, and the internals broke after just 30 some shots. We replaced it with a Simmons 4X shotgun scope and she is much happier with it, and it hasn't broken.
I would mount a 4X for deer hunting, a 2X for turkeys. If I had to pick just one scope, I'd opt for the 4X.
Lindsey


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

There is a gun that I love the most of all for turkey hunting and it has never missed for mr yet. I have a 12 gauge Reminton 870 (shoots 3in. shells) turkey gun with the 21in. barrel and with the full turkey choke on it. Just last week I priced 2 guns out for my daughters boyfriend because he wanted to get a turkey gun and the Reminton 870 with the camo was $350.00. But for the same gun with out the camo was only $290.00 at Bobs Gun and tackle in Hastings. We ended up getting the Remington 870 without the camo because it will shoot just as good if it didnt have the camo. If your boy is not a good size boy you better not get him this gun because it does kick pretty good, but if he is a big boy just get him this gun and tell him you only have to shoot one time at it and make sure it counts. I have a daughter that hunts with me and she uses a 410 youth model and she has shot 2 turkeys with that gun. She uses that gun for everything. Deer, turkeys, and small game. She loves that gun so I keep letting her use it. They have youth models in that 12 gauge Remington 870 to. But what ever you do get him the best gun that you can get and not a cheap one. Get him a gun he will love and will love to use all the time. CAZNIK


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

caznik, thanks for the reply. Thanks to everyone else too. I should have followed up on this thread a while ago.
Here's what has happened so far:
I was originally trying to come up with a SG that we could both use. I'm 6'2", he's 5'5".It was just too hard to come up with a happy medium so 2 guns it is.
I received a $25 coupon for Cabelas that I had to use before Jan. 1st. With that and the Cabelas club points, I ended up getting the Remington 870 Express Magnum (3") in synthetic w/26" bbl. for myself for $225 out the door. This was an anniversary gift from the Mrs. 
For my son, he'll be getting his own. An 870 youth model in 20ga. w/21" bbl. very soon.

Thanks again for all the help,

Rupe


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

You made a good choice on witch gun to get him. I am sure he will like it very much, by the way I am thinking about buying my daughter the same gun but for deer hunting. (The Reminton 20gauge with the rifled barrell)..........You and your boy have good luck this spring turkey hunting.......CAZNIK  show me some pictures if you guys get any.


----------



## gooseweiser (Oct 12, 2002)

i love my mossburg 835 i have two now i bought one for waterfowling and i put it to the test had it a year after they made them and use it every year with no complantes so i bought one for turckey hunting 3.5 dose the job but so will a 3 i killed turkeys with both. go with the 12 cheaper ammo and and all around good gauge


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Rupe

I purchased the Benelli Nova 12 gauge pump this summer (first shot gun) and I love it. Perhaps I love it some much because I have nothing to compaire it to but none the less its great. I shot 3 1/2 mag BB loads all goose season (even at the Crow when in season) and I didn't notice any ouchies. I have the recoil reduction system on mine and think that has a lot to do with no ouchies too.

Good luck with what ever you purchase and good luck in the field this spring. Hunter333 and I will be heading out for the first time and gonna do what ever it takes to get Benny a bird.

gooser


----------



## mich bowmaster (Mar 2, 2002)

I also have a nova and i love it, you can pick up a good turkey choke for under 30.00. Mine dose not have the recoil system and when i'm shooting at game i have never felt the recoil. On the other hand i'm sure you'll notice it if you shot trap for hours with it !


----------



## flyer (Jan 2, 2003)

I have an 870 express super mag mostly i shoot the 3"shells the other post about 870's were on target. I will through in this observation it is an easy gun to clean. I fell while duck hunting in 3" of water and 13" of mud to keep the water from going down my waders I pushed down with my gun to get up as fast as possible so I had a gun that had been under water and pushed into the mud I took it apart as far as i could in the field rinsed it out in the water and shoot 2 ducks that day you could hear the sand in the action when pumped but it worked. When home I took apart farther and washed everything in tap water and then oil. Gun is in fine shape. punch out the two pins and the trigger assembly comes right out of receiver and I like the weight and balance of the gun.Earlier some one mentioned 3.5 inch shells and tight chokes i noticed also that the kick is much worse if I use a super full choke then just a full. when i get low on shells I will go back to 3" for turkeys


----------



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

I HAVE THE REMINGTON 870 EXPRESS SUPER MAGNUM IN BLACK MATT 3 1/2 INCH 26 INCH BARREL. I HAD IT MAGNA PORTED FOR 65.00 TOOK CARE OF MOST OF THE KICK, MY GIRLFRIEND CAN SHOOT IT WITH OUT GETTING BRUISED. I HAVE THE REMINGTON SUPER FULL TURKEY CHOKE ON IT. IT WILL REACH RIGHT OUT THERE WITH AN UNBELIEVABLE PATTERN .MY SON USES A WINCHESTER 20 GAUGE 3 INCH WITH THE BRILEY EXTRA FULL CHOKE. IT CAME WITH WINCHESTERS FULL CHOKE BUT THE BRILEY DOES A MUCH BETTER JOB .HOLDS A GOOD PATTERN AT25 TO 30 YARDS


----------



## Utahan (Mar 28, 2000)

Go to Galyan's, there is one in Grand Rapids, but I don't know where else in MI they are found. 

I just bought a Winchester 1300 Turkey there for $229. A 22" barrel and a extra full choke included.

They also have the Nova for a killer price, $279, which kind of seems unbelieveable. I am VERY impressed with their pricing on guns. The manager said he would beat any competitors price.

A not on the 31/2 shells. As is written in the american rifleman this month, a 3 1/2 inch shell with 2 oz of shot has 71.1 lbs. of recoil in a 8 lbs gun, while a .458 winchester magnum has only 66 lbs. A 3" shell has something liek 54 lbs. Sounds good to me, I don't like shooting things like the .458, let alone something more punishing.

Utahan


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Update:

I've been looking for a 20ga for my son since I got my 12 gauge in December. I mentioned it to a friend who told me he had one he was willing to part with but it was an older model with a fixed choke. I went to check it out and couldn't pass it up.
Its an older Remington 870 Wingmaster in 20 gauge. It has the older, hand checkered forend and stock and the factory barrel which is a 28 inch, non-vent rib, full choke barrel. Included was a vent rib 26 inch barrel in Improved Cylinder in like-new condition. The gun has some wear on the bluing and a couple charactermarks (scratches) but the action is as smooth as I've ever felt in a pump gun and the forend and stock are in very good condition. It also has the chrome bolt and metal trigger guard unlike the new Express models. I contacted Remington to try to nail down the actual production date. Thew replied with a production date of "In or about 1961"!
I paid $275 for the package. The cheapest I could find a new model was $249 + tax ($264 total). My son has fired it ind is comfortable with the full length stock. I'm probably going to put on a newer one on for hunting because the original has a hard plastic butt plate. Either that, or one of the leather, lace on recoil pads just to make it a little more comfortable for him.
Thanks again to all who offered suggestions on this!



> _Originally posted by Rupestris _
> *... I ended up getting the Remington 870 Express Magnum (3") in synthetic w/26" bbl. for myself for $225 out the door. This was an anniversary gift from the Mrs.*


Rupe


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Walmart has a Charles Daly pump action 12 gauge Turkey gun w/ full camo, true glo sights and fires 3.5 shells. It uses a screw in choke system. I have considered buying it myself, however, I have not been able to get feedback on this gun. Charles Daly has produced a cheap Auto also but there has been a lot of negative feed back on that. -----------Does anyone own/use the pump 12 ga I am referring to? When I first saw the gun in the case I though it was a benelli. 

You can see a picture of this gun at www.charlesdaly.com

Good luck!!!

Doctor


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

DOC... I just purchased the Daly 12ga. semi-auto and I really like it. They (Wal_Mart) didn't have any in the pump action. I know that there has been a number of negative feedbacks on the Daly line but to date I have had no problems with it... its also a nice looking gun.

good luck...


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Benni/gtmgooser, 

Thanks for you reply about your Daly Shotgun. These are low cost guns for the features they carry. 

DOC


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Remington 870 anything, even express is never wrong. I love mine (12) and my wife loves hers (20) and both have harvested Turkey. 

Yes, she got the biggest one, and yes, last year she go the only one, so ok already. 

Better guns are available and if you get some you'll be glad, but the 870's work real good.


----------

